# Oil Sender Thread size?



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Just as the title says, what's the thread size on the oil pressure sender? I need to order an adapter to install my oil pressure guage while also retaining the stock one. [t fitting]


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The oil pressure sensor has a JIS PT 1/8 thread. BSPT 1/8 and JIS PT 1/8 have same thread spec. Look for a 1/8 BSPT to 1/8 NPT adapter to hook up most aftermarket oil pressure sending units.

1/8" BSPT is very similar to 1/8" NPT, but the thread pitch is different (1/8" BSPT is 1/8"-28, 1/8" NPT is 1/8"-27). You can get BSPT adapters from McMaster-Carr ( McMaster-Carr ).


----------

